# Nile crocodile/ Saltwater crocs



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

As the title says has anyone even thought about keeping these? i mean i like DWA animals and maybe when i'm 30 i'll keep some but at the oment i'd like to see if you have kept them? :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Stacy probably has................or knows someone who can get you them:lol2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Stacy probably has................or knows someone who can get you them:lol2:


Reading your posts over the past few days have been great plenty of giggles over here


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

aaaww come on don't bring it in here i just wanted to know if anyone had kept a saltwater or nile crocodile?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Think mad martin has something like that...it's massive anyway...It's here somewhere in this section, rather recent too.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thread is "guess these would be on dwa too"


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

thank you


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Niles can be easily got in Holland.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

out of intereste how big enclosure would a nile need?? 15'+x 10x 10?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd doubt anyone in this country has kept a Nile in a private collection, the setup alone would be prohibitively expensive. As for Salties, you can't (legally) get anything out of Oz.................although, I'd like to meet the person who would smuggle a salty out down their trousers!!!!!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'd doubt anyone in this country has kept a Nile in a private collection, the setup alone would be prohibitively expensive. As for Salties, you can't (legally) get anything out of Oz.................although, I'd like to meet the person who would smuggle a salty out down their trousers!!!!!


do you not get salties in africa as well tho and if so it would be much easyer to get one from there
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nile_crocodile

infact looks like they came from africa as in nile crocodile the nile river where they get there name from


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Salties are found in Southeast Asia and Northern Australia. I guess exporting one from S.E Asia would be possible.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what about africa


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

No saltwater crocs in Africa..............


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'd doubt anyone in this country has kept a Nile in a private collection, the setup alone would be prohibitively expensive. As for Salties, you can't (legally) get anything out of Oz.................although, I'd like to meet the person who would smuggle a salty out down their trousers!!!!!


there was this one bloke who did, well i say bloke he is now a woman


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> No saltwater crocs in Africa..............


so i take it niles and saltwater crocs are diffrent lol

i always thought they where the same species

edit just looked oops my mistake owell lol if they cant get a saltie then surpose they could get a nile when the topic is on both


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Nile Crocodiles don't make good "pets". Their large size and aggressive, unpredictable nature make them very dangerous. People here regularly get eaten by them trying to cross a river or something. Even in captivity, you will be on the menu is due time. When they do get large, few people have the resources or the funding to keep them happy. 
The nile croc I pictured eats 15 full grown chickens every four days. I am lucky in that Niles occur naturally in this area, so my cage setup is a pond with a fence around it, and a place to nest. I currently house 15 Nile Crocs. Also, be aware that treating a 600kg animal for injuries or whatever is not as easy as it looks.

All the warnings out the way.
They are fairly easy to keep happy. They are very hardy and do well in just about any temperature environment. I keep babies to yearlings in a large fishtank, providing clean water and a place to bask. They feed on fish and baby rats. I make the water to suit fresh water aquariums so I can just release the fish in the water and the crocs will maintain themselves.
At about a year old, they are moved outside into a communial cage, i.e. many in one cage. The water there is set up as the fishtank, so live fish can be released in there. At this stage I start feeding them chicken too.
When they get to about four years old, its time to split them up. The males will start competing for the pond, and can deliver horrific injuries to each other. I usually put two females to a male in an enclosure holding a 30000 litre pond. I prefer a wide pond as opposed to a deep one. If you need to catch the croc, a deep pond makes it very very difficult. Their diet also gets supplemented with dead antelope or cattle from the nearby farmers from here. Its important to make a place to nest. The females won't use it yet, but rather be prepared. Also, build the nest box so it can be accessed from outside the enclosure. Females protect the nest with great ferocity and will not hesitate to attack and kill an intruder.

Hope this helps


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh I forgot, its critical to learn crocodile behaviour. Males and females use their bodies to talk, like exposing the back etc. Failure to heed the warnings result in attack. And make no mistake about it, they are faster on land than you would think.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I usually feed them by hand, but its difficult to feed and photograph.
This should give you an idea of how to build it.
The pond has an easy slope for them to feed, and I added the cement landing to make it easier to clean inards and things that come free from the food.
In the back corner there is a strong filter and pump. Crocodiles make a big mess at the best of times and makes it a little easier to clean


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Some babies outside.
Their pond I just sink a plastic tub into a hole, and add a filter etc.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Some babies outside.
> Their pond I just sink a plastic tub into a hole, and add a filter etc.
> 
> image


nice pic can i ask do they shed there skin like lizards do


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No they don't.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I somehow think that the licensing officers in the UK may want a little more than a garden pond with a fence around it before issuing a license for a Nile Croc!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I was thinking exactly that


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> I somehow think that the licensing officers in the UK may want a little more than a garden pond with a fence around it before issuing a license for a Nile Croc!!!!!!!:lol2:


Would stop the neighbourhood cats though :lol2:


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

*crocs*

would have to say a nile croc would not make a good pet obviously if your in a country where the natural climate matches theres makes it a hell of a lot easier bit in this country you talking big money to build them an enclosure big enough with correct heating i myself have worked with caiman spectacled and cuviers dwarf and i have also worked with an adult american alligator i must say the alligator was the most tolerant when it came to human interaction but for caging and cleaning i would go with cuviers if you were looking to get into crocs and whats all this about stacy i was supposed to be getting an adult asian off him we arranged it all was sorted then he never answered his phone


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

monkeymagic said:


> would have to say a nile croc would not make a good pet obviously if your in a country where the natural climate matches theres makes it a hell of a lot easier bit in this country you talking big money to build them an enclosure big enough with correct heating i myself have worked with caiman spectacled and cuviers dwarf and i have also worked with an adult american alligator i must say the alligator was the most tolerant when it came to human interaction but for caging and cleaning i would go with cuviers if you were looking to get into crocs and whats all this about stacy *i was supposed to be getting an adult asian off him we arranged it all was sorted then he never answered his phone*


Adult asian what?


----------



## monkeymagic (Mar 26, 2008)

water monitor female about six foot he kept saying he was gonna bring her down and never did had a friend with some venomous that he may have wanted but never called him beginning to think he was telling porkys


----------



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

I would like to see anybody try and house a nile or saltwater croc, it would have to me massive


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

I know someone in Europe that has niles and a big ass salt for sale atm.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

The "other" Cold Blooded property (The Reptile Reserve) has a trio of Nile's out on show. The male is 7-9 foot with a couple of smaller females.

They also have a trio of US gators (mississippiensis)

They are open to the public at the weekends.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Where I worked out in FL had a saltie from Oz, and I swore it followed me to see if I would be doing anything near its enclosure.. I never was, and never would have even if allowed.... feeding time was always fun when people would piss themselves when they saw how agile they actually are.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL that actually reminds me of a funny story.
This guy started working with me, and as most people are, he was very exhuberent. I did crocodile demonstrations on Sundays and this one Sunday he asked if he couldn't try one. I said its okay, but let the crocs go in the water first, and I will work with them while he is busy doing the talk. He said no, he wants the crocs outside so he can use them as a display.
Well the crocs never knew this. All they knew is that it was feeding time, and because I feed them by hand to get them to strike, they have no problem coming right up to you. 
When this guy entered the enclosure, a large male charged him immediately, because he had the food bucket with him. That croc covered 15 feet in the blink of an eye and got a hold of the bucket before you could even move, did a death roll with it, and looked confused because he couldn't eat it. The guy that was supposed to do the demo ran away


----------

